# Lennox Fan Motor needs replaced?



## gogoguy (Mar 25, 2009)

My house, built in 2004, has 2 Lennox Airflow A/C units.  The other day the larger unit that runs the upstairs stopped cooling.  I made a service call to a local HVAC company.

The tech that came out found that the fan motor on the upstairs Airflow unit (Model AFHEAT12B36) wasn't spinning.  If you take a screwdriver and just nudge one of the fan blades, the fan will spin up and run just fine.  I've done it 3 or 4 times over the past few days and found the motor works fine if you just give the fan a little push to get it started.

I bought the house in 2008. The fan motor on the  A/C unit in question isn't the factory motor.  It's been replaced, but I do not know how long ago.

My question - Should I spend $200+ on a new fan motor, or does this one just need maintenance?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## kok328 (Mar 26, 2009)

Before you spend $200+ on a new fan motor, trying squirting some oil into the shaft bearings on both end of the motor (if possible).  The other thing would be to replace the capacitor for this motor.  If that doesn't fix the problem (oil being a short term fix unless you put it on a schedule) then start looking for a fan motor.  You should be able to change this out yourself.


----------



## Jamier (May 24, 2009)

Hi
mMy Lennox home A/C unit it is not cooling the home, I did call a Technician whom charged me $ 265,00 for adding 8 pounds of R-22 Freon, including a "sealant" to avoid this problem again, six days later I am having the same problem, NOT cooling the home I do turn the A/C unit and I can see that the internal and external Fans are working.
I do not want to dd more R-22 Freon it's absurd, because it seems that there is a leak somewhere, the outside unit is four homes away, with underground pipe.
What do I do? please someone help


----------

